#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-22
<moniker42> hey, i was wondering...
<moniker42> would i get paid to have an ubuntu logo tattooed on me somewhere?
<tsmithe> you might have to pay
<moniker42> i'd have to pay to get a tattoo on my own body?
<moniker42> well maybe ubuntu could at least cover the cost of the tattoo
<moniker42> would i get free stickers?
<tonyyarusso> It would be trademark use, so you'd have to ask :)
<tonyyarusso> Everyone gets free stickers, so yes.
<moniker42> yeeey
<moniker42> ok where do i get free stickers?
<tsmithe> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<moniker42> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tsmithe> or pay jenda or menza or juliux
<moniker42> but i take it the logos etc will be creative commons/GNU
<moniker42> so i could make my own stickers?
<tonyyarusso> moniker42: Yeah - I think they're on the wiki somewhere.
<tsmithe> jenda, here, now!
<tsmithe> he's probably asleep or studying
<tonyyarusso> @now prague
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<moniker42> jenda.... studying?!! hahaha....
<Burgundavia> hmm, Linux Foundation eh?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: come again?
<Burgundavia> http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/Main_Page
<tonyyarusso> Yet another thing I can't afford to donate to
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: meh
<Burgundavia> hopefully it will make our life easier
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<jenda> atoponce: mind if I semi-steal your email sig?
<juliux> hi all
<mindspin> juliux: msg?
<juliux> mindspin, ?
<jenda> hey juliux
<juliux> hi jenda 
<jenda> just made the order.
<juliux> cool
<juliux> shoud i pay via paypal?
<jenda> pay at your leisure, and yes, through paypal.
<juliux> good
<atoponce> jenda: not a prob
<jenda> 
<jenda> :)
<GazzaK> sorry boss
<jenda> No pardon.
<GazzaK> such a long channel name :p
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> tab completion is your redeemer.
<GazzaK> I built a laptop which had windows xp on it, with many problems & bugs, to Ubuntu 6.10 last week \o/
<GazzaK> thats not really marketing though
<willvdl> it is if you print it on a leaflet :)
<jenda> that's the spirit.
<GazzaK> I did print a nice flyer for it, with the loco teams logo and basic build info :-)
* jenda off to post office again - just like the old times :)
<jenda> Quiz winners this time ;)
<GazzaK> ponies, where?
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: How many of those shirts do you sell?
<jenda> And do you intend other sellables? (or do you have other sellables?)
<jenda> I have a resource you might find useful.
<jenda> -> an OO.org calc sheet for recording orders and payments.
<jenda> It calculates most of the finances.
<juliux> jenda, we had 100polos and 50t-shirts,27polos and 8t-shirts left
<juliux> jenda, i developed my own datashet for all the finances
<jenda> nice, btw ;)
<jenda> oh, cool.
<juliux> but you can also send me yours;)
<jenda> if you like :)
<juliux> i think in the future i will use gnucash for that
<jenda> it'll eventually be on the site.
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> that's one thing worth learning ;)
<juliux> gnucash rocks
<juliux> i have an lecture in university this term about bookkeeping
<juliux> so gnucash is easy stuff for me
<juliux> in university we have to do all the bookkeeping stuff on paper
<jenda> meatballhat: hello
<jenda> I'm just about to publish the official SwagSheet
<jenda> :)
<jenda> ~for those who don't feel up to gnucash just yet
<meatballhat> jenda: oi!
<jenda> diy.devubuntu.com/dump/SwagSheet.ods
<jenda> for swag distributors (sellers)
<meatballhat> hehe ..... "dump"
<jenda> yeah :)
<jenda> I figured I shouldn't clutter the main dir anymore.
<meatballhat> excellent
<jenda> Reminds me...
<jenda> MitchM: ping
<jenda> MitchM: pretty, pretty, pretty ping
<jenda> meatballhat: we'll have to withdraw from doc.ubuntu.com
<MitchM> haha hey jenda ?
<jenda> MitchM: oooh :)
<MitchM> jenda, whats up?
<jenda> MitchM: I'm looking to our generous host for some more hosting...
<meatballhat> withdraw, as in we're getting the boot?
<jenda> meatballhat: another way to put it ;)
<meatballhat> :D
<jenda> meatballhat: not really, though.
<MitchM> jenda, no problem; whatever you need.
<jenda> The server software is too old for me ;)
<jenda> MitchM: unless your server runs Breezy.
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> gotcha ... 
<MitchM> (im starting to think that my server may [in the near future, require a new MoBo]  ... *sad face*)
<jenda> meatballhat: but they're also going to be cancelling it.
<MitchM> nay.
<MitchM> it runs the 6.10 Kernel
<jenda> aww
<jenda> MitchM: I can help finance that.
<MitchM> haha no problem. I will finance it.
<MitchM> I just hope it doesn't go down again.
<jenda> ok :)
<MitchM> went down twice in the last 6 months.
<MitchM> it makes me sad.
<MitchM> :) how can I help?
<jenda> MitchM: so, the issue: I can't use bzr on doc.ubuntu.com anymore.
<somerville32> For the diy website
<somerville32> You might set some system requirements for using it :P
<MitchM> ah.
<somerville32> It is way too slow on my computer :P
<jenda> somerville32: I need to talk to you too ;)
<jenda> somerville32: hehe
<somerville32> jenda: k :)
<MitchM> diy.devubuntu.com is slow?
<MitchM> ?
<meatballhat> somerville32: I'll probably just have to make an alt stylesheet that isn't *so* CSS2 :D
<somerville32> I really liked it when it was in the table myself
<MitchM> jenda, I think I have BZR loaded on the box; go ahead and SSH in and see what you can do.
<meatballhat> as in:  .... linky on top of page [fast CSS]   [rich CSS (default)] 
<meatballhat> somerville32: do you mean as a quad layout instead of the vertical cols?
<jenda> MitchM: so - that branch requires: about 200 MiB of space, a daily cronjob, and bzr
<jenda> MitchM: all good?
<jenda> the cronjob runs an update - does'nt re-download the 200 MiB
<somerville32> meatballhat, Sure, lol
<meatballhat> :D
<MitchM> jenda, Your eating away my disk-space.
<jenda> hehe
<MitchM> jenda, shame on you.
<MitchM> jenda, yeah that should be fine :)
<jenda> Can I? Can I not?
<jenda> ooooh :)
<jenda> thank you :)
<MitchM> oh -- have fun.
<MitchM> yup; if you need temporary sudo access to setup what you need; let me know.
<jenda> meatballhat: shall I do it on diy.devubuntu.com/repo?
* somerville32 spent all last night configure bzr
<meatballhat> jenda: that gets my vote
* somerville32 might be able to help you if you have any problems.
<MitchM> *cries*
<MitchM> Looks like im down to around 500gig.
* MitchM chuckles.
<jenda> MitchM: I don't... but I'll ask you to set a cronjobbed script.
<MitchM> *nods*
* jenda wonders where to put it.
<jenda> I guess I'll put it in /repo/.cronjob
<MitchM> You need the cronjob to run as root?
<jenda> no
<MitchM> good man.
<jenda> "bzr update"
<jenda> all there is.
<jenda> :)
<MitchM> just use your own cronjob profile then?
<jenda> I don't know how :)
* jenda runs
<MitchM> "crontab -e"
<jenda> it's what mdke has set up for me, and I've been using since :)
<MitchM> copy your cronjob into the "crontab -e" file.
* jenda has to run to the post office
<jenda> but yes, I'll try later on.
<jenda> I'll scream for help :)
<MitchM> *nods* -- let me know if you need anything
<MitchM> :)
<jenda> And thanks :)
<MitchM> yup :)
<tk2> flash?  It doesn't work
<jenda> somerville32: ping
<jenda> somerville32: one question
<somerville32> jenda: pong
<jenda> Do I owe you anythnig? :)
<jenda> honestly ;)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Do you mean stickers?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> did I send those yet or not?
* MitchM pats somerville32 on the back. Just tell him the truth; he owes you lots of money and they you're splitting it with me.
<MitchM> s/they/that/
<jenda> haha
<jenda> MitchM: you know I offered you money earlier today ;)
<MitchM> lies.
* MitchM climbs in his cave.
<jenda> somerville32: hey ho, stickers go?
<MitchM> Was that attempt at a short rap?
<MitchM> an attempt*
<tsmithe> no money for poor ickle tsmithe?
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> Hey -- he's no Eminem.
<somerville32> jenda: You don't owe me stickers. You offered to send me some for free but I never got them.
<jenda> somerville32: ok, that would explain why I found your address among the outgoing prints ;)
<jenda> somerville32: I needed to check, because I wouldda sworn I already did.
<jenda> see my grand memory at work.
<somerville32> :)
<jenda> I'll send you a bit of the new batch, as soon as it's in.
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<jenda> np
<beuno> ping meatballhat
<jenda> hey beuno
<jenda> if he pongs, meeting starts ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> it's so easy with 3 people on a project.
<beuno> hey jenda!
<beuno> heheh
<jenda> I have little to say for the meeting though :)
<beuno> yeah, timezones and work/school helps too
<jenda> I'm very tired after an exam.
<beuno> I'm kinda on hold too
<beuno> that's why I wanted to see where we're at
<jenda> The next exam is very tough, I'm afraid I'll be useless this week.
* somerville32 assumes the being of meatballhat.
<beuno> that can be an interesting mix..
<somerville32> beuno: pong
<beuno> lol
<somerville32> Ok, I'm ready for the meeting.
<somerville32> Lets get started
<beuno> how's the CSS coming along?
<somerville32> oi!
<somerville32> I'm currently working on a lighter version of the CSS
<beuno> that's spooky
<somerville32> :D
<meatballhat> meatballhat here :)
<beuno> I think that means you hang around here too much
<somerville32> **CARRIER TERMINATED**
<beuno> IRC brings out the funniest in ppl
<meatballhat> what're we all talking about :D
<meatballhat> ?
<beuno> jenda, ping pang pung
<jenda> ah
<jenda> sorry :)
* somerville32 assumes the being of Jen **CARRIER TERMINATED**
<somerville32> Hrmph :/
<meatballhat> somerville32: you no likey my bloated, png-ridden CSS?  :D
* meatballhat has been hanging out at the CSS zen garden too much :-P
<somerville32> It must requires a Pentium 4 *atleast* :P
<meatballhat> how do we feel about alternate stylesheets?
<somerville32> I really like the quad layout
<somerville32> Who was the guy that copied it to their own website and made some changes at the very beginning?
<somerville32> I really liked that version
<somerville32> Fast
<somerville32> Nice looking
<meatballhat> that's cool by me ... I switched to the "4 pillars" to better accommodate folks with XGA monitors
<somerville32> It was hawt
<meatballhat> ;-D  nice
<beuno> so... where is the ball?
<jenda> yeah, who was the originator of that idea? :)
<jenda> beuno: on the hat, right under the meat
<beuno> hahaa
<meatballhat> one of jenda's latest requests was for me to change the front page back to look like the mini nav buttons :D
<meatballhat> like when viewing != front page
<beuno> I like the idea that the ball is always on the other side  ;)
* meatballhat looks around for this ball everyone's talking about  (???)
* beuno thinks maybe "the ball is in your court" isn't an international expression...
<meatballhat> no no ... it had better be ... ;-)
* meatballhat misunderstood :-P
<meatballhat> what are we talking about 'round here?
<jenda> I don't know :)
<jenda> I'm not talking.
<beuno> what's the status on the diy?
<meatballhat> 2/3 argh, 1/3 schweet
<meatballhat> I think we need a wee bit more data coming into some of the entries in "spread.php," "get.php," etc ...
<beuno> meatballhat, is it safe to start cooking up a backend?
<meatballhat> I altered the layout a bit and added imaginary database calls :P
<meatballhat> beuno: have you done that diff on the files I recommended yet ? :D
<beuno> I saw
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> no
<beuno> I'm a bit afraid to do it  ;)
<jenda> I guess the data is my job.
<beuno> jenda wins
* jenda thinks how he could give you enough to work with, so that it would be copy-paste work later to add more...
<jenda> ...and yet so that I don't spend too much time on it.
<meatballhat> I guess it really doesn't matter all that much ... the only other thing I noticed was that the whole "goto.php" thing makes it so that links do not display as "direct" links but rather as just calls to the database
<meatballhat> beuno: can we change this?
<jenda> goto.php?
<meatballhat> somerville32: were y'all serious about cooking up a lighter CSS file?  Should I hold off till you are done
<beuno> meatballhat, if I change it, I can't count how many clicks there were
<meatballhat> jenda: goto.php is hidden ... it's all database talky code
* jenda doubts :)
<jenda> meatballhat: ooh, good news
<jenda> meatballhat: that means it's somethnig I don't have to try to pretend I understand.
<meatballhat> beuno: okie doke
<somerville32> meatballhat, No. I was impersonating you :P
<beuno> meatballhat, since you changed the files, would you liek to merge them?
<meatballhat> somerville32: ;-) understood ... thanks for doing me justice B-)
<beuno> I'll backup and re-download
<meatballhat> beuno: let's discuss what fields need to be added real quick ...
<meatballhat> if you agree that it's do-able then ...
<meatballhat> I think you should be the one to alter your files to fit better with the db tables
<beuno> ok ok
<beuno> will do then
<beuno> I'll download, merge, re-upload
<jenda> ah, /me was gonna do that bzr thing
<jenda> beuno: we discussed the layouts of the sections with meatballhat before.
* jenda would have to grep logs if he was to say anything about it, though :)
<meatballhat> okay, about the layout and additional info to be included ...
<beuno> meatballhat, maybe you can finish those layout changes
<beuno> add them to the CSS
<meatballhat> I'd just like for there to be a field that displays the downloadables' file size ..
<meatballhat> hm
<beuno> and then I'll include to the DB whatever is needed
<meatballhat> wait a sec .... which layout changes are you waiting on?
<beuno> dunno, jenda said something, and I followed his lead
<meatballhat> I've already made some changes....  but ...   I'd likey some feedback on it :D
<meatballhat> "print" and "go" sections, in particulart
<jenda> beuno: blame it on me, yeah... ;)
<meatballhat> *r
<beuno> heh
<jenda> oh yes, file sizes... yes please :)
<beuno> ok
<jenda> I hat when that's missig.
<meatballhat> so file size is one ....
<meatballhat> sorry ... work stuff ....
<meatballhat> back now
<beuno> np
<meatballhat> file size, additional URL's
<beuno> meatballhat, so, should I go ahead and do stuff, or wait for you
* jenda says 'whee' as beryl burns another window
* tsmithe is trying various wms
<meatballhat> beuno: just a sec :) ... I'd like to decide on what add'l fields we need first
<tsmithe> jenda, i've decided 1280x800 is too small for openbox to look gorgeous
<meatballhat> what 'bout commentary?
<meatballhat> to be entered via the backend?
<beuno> where are you?
<tsmithe> jenda, so i may just have to go back to xfce. hear that, somerville32 :P
<meatballhat> beuno: everywhere :D
<jenda> tsmithe: do you want a Xubuntu case badge? ;)
* jenda rnus
<jenda> *runs
<beuno> lol
<beuno> jenda, xubuntu stickers?
<jenda> yeppers
<meatballhat> the only pages with dynamic content are "print" "get" and "go" yes?
<jenda> 750 of them.
<tsmithe> jenda, if it's free... but i'd prefer a vanilla one :P
<tsmithe> with flavour if possible
<tsmithe> (mmm vanilla)
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> meatballhat, "commentary" would be user comments?
<meatballhat> jenda proposed commentary for the "get" page so that users could critique quality of others' offerings
<meatballhat> to be submitted by users via the wiki, then filtered and posted by admins via the backend
<jenda> that's not what I suggested :)
<meatballhat> jenda: there you are!  pipe up! :D
<meatballhat> what did you suggest? :D
<beuno> ok, add it to the design then, I'll add whatever is *possible* on the layout tothe DB
<jenda> beuno, meatballhat: I suggested receiving emails - first parsing the addy (only from @ubuntu.com), then subject - we would ask people to put in a reference code of the swag: "Posters-1" and put the body of the mail as comments.
<jenda> with us reversing nonsense ones
<beuno> ah, parsing emails...    uhm....   that never works out
<jenda> There won't be too many, because it's limited on both sides: number of swag shipped, and number of members.
<jenda> beuno: you sure?
<jenda> with a single domain of addys to parse...
<beuno> jenda, now the domain or user, the actual "content"
<beuno> but I guess once we got all this working we can give it a crack
<meatballhat> jenda, beuno: it'd be easier via form, yes?  
<beuno> much much easier
<meatballhat> we can still boot out non @ubuntu addys ...
<meatballhat> but there's easier validation when we're controlling the input from the first, yes?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ok
* jenda disappointed ;)
<beuno> meatballhat, correct
<jenda> I'm opposed to forms - I'd rather do it manually.
<meatballhat> jenda: the future will come eventually ;-)
<jenda> I don't want randommers commenting on swag.
<meatballhat> jenda: easier for you ...  considerably dirtier for the progger amongst us :D
<jenda> I want to personally check if the person has bought them stuff.
<meatballhat> jenda: if we're still booting comments from non-ubuntu members...?
<meatballhat> jenda: we can have the form submit to a queue
<meatballhat> and review before "promoting" them to viewable
<meatballhat> beuno: am I on the right track?
<beuno> absolutely
<jenda> meatballhat: I'd still prefer to do it manually.
<meatballhat> jenda: you can ... and then copy and paste it into the form :-P    .... :D
<jenda> meatballhat: I wouldn't mind a non-ubuntu member that way...
<jenda> haha
<jenda> the form would make people ask Why can't I comment?
<meatballhat> I think that we're still talking about the same thing, really ...  if we put the form in an obscure location and don't link to it directly from the site...
<meatballhat> it's the form-based equivalent of a privately-written email
* beuno proposes leaving comments for the second phase
<beuno> we put the site up
<beuno> see it behave, and start building on top
<meatballhat> it's not like we're putting a "comment" button on each entry :D
<meatballhat> beuno: agreed :D
<meatballhat> okay ... so comments to be reserved for next round? :D
<meatballhat> any additional comments on the commenting commentary?
<beuno> +1
<meatballhat> jenda?  ;-D
<meatballhat> uh oh ...  jenda???
<jenda> sorry :)
<jenda> too much happening.
<jenda> ok, sure
<jenda> but why not give them an email adress instead? ;)
<jenda> is the form so much cleaner, DB-wise? :)
<meatballhat> goooood ... okay, so file size, alt URLs, ordering info for "get" ...
* jenda gives up :)
<meatballhat> jenda: yes, very much 
<meatballhat> cleaner, that is :D
<beuno> jenda, parsing emails is terribly hard, you never know how they're going to be formated
<jenda> beuno: not when I do it manually :)
<jenda> beuno: simple - reject them if they're wrong.
<beuno> oh, in that case knock yourself out
<meatballhat> :D
<meatballhat> settle down, gents :D
<meatballhat> moving on?  
<jenda> beuno: comments  second phase +1
<meatballhat> jenda: yay!!!
* beuno smiles
<meatballhat> ...   file size, alt URLs, ordering info for "get"
<meatballhat> what else we missing?
<jenda> author and licence, of course.
<meatballhat> I seem to remember we're lacking in url description tables for some
<meatballhat> yes
* jenda remembers bzr thing... again :)
<meatballhat> jenda: would you be able to give us a run-down of essential data to include for each entry on "print" "get" and "go" ? .. perhaps on the wiki?
* jenda sshs
<jenda> ok
<meatballhat> you're the lawyer amongst us, btw :-)
* jenda slaps himself to wake up.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I'm also the youngest :) /me feels so low
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> okay, so beuno and I have successfully managed to offload our work to jenda yet again :D
<meatballhat> :P
<beuno> our work is done again
<beuno> and ppl think web dev is hard...
<tsmithe> jenda, youngest what?
<jenda> tsmithe: on the diy team ;)
<meatballhat> czech in the room?
<tsmithe> ah
<jenda> meatballhat: prolly ;)
<jenda> lol, beuno, meatballhat :)
<meatballhat> oi ... i'd better get back to work ...  anything else? :D
<jenda> It's what I've been trying to do ever since you two got aboard...
<jenda> ...and now you bested me at it?
<jenda> Damn.
<meatballhat> HA! :D
<meatballhat> like mentor, like student .... 
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Imagine you employ a bunch of workers...
* meatballhat being the student :D
<jenda> The workers come, and give you all the work...
<jenda> And you pay them.
<jenda> and that's the part where this doesn't work :)
<jenda> So I better shut up and go get doing my work, now that you told me what it is ;)
<meatballhat> heehee ... it's just a *wee* little bit of writing :D ... 
<somerville32> Wee @ Xubuntu :)
<jenda> meatballhat, beuno - you're a good team ;)
* jenda gets to work.
<beuno> ;)  thanks, jenda
* jenda screams!
<jenda> MitchM!!!
<somerville32> Wazzup
<somerville32> +?
<jenda> bzr --version
<jenda> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8.2
<jenda> that
<jenda> same as at doc.ubuntu.com
<somerville32> Eww
<somerville32> Use 0.14 or w/e it is
<jenda> doc.ubuntu.com runs Breezy.
* somerville32 nods.
<MitchM> JENDA !!!
<tsmithe> !caps | MitchM 
<tsmithe> hmmf?
<tsmithe> ubotu??
<MitchM> hah.
<MitchM> tom-fool.
<jenda> MitchM: :)
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> :P
<MitchM> jenda, you get it working?
<jenda> MitchM: can you upgrade bzr? :)
<MitchM> pssh.
<jenda> you happen to have the same version mdke's breezy box does :)
<MitchM> yes masta.
<jenda> I wonder if me using it right now matters...
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> - [==                                                         ]  fetch phase 0/4
<jenda> MitchM: you _aren't_ using breezy, are you? ;)
<jenda> <LarstiQ> jenda: for dapper, he can use 'deb http://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/debs/ ./' in sources.list
<MitchM> The following packages have been kept back:
<MitchM>   bzr
<jenda> maybe because I was using it?
<jenda> try now
<jenda> or try sudo apt-get install bzr ;)
<MitchM> done
<jenda> thx
<MitchM> 0.11.0 good?
<jenda> MitchM: yes, i think so :)
<MitchM> *nods*
<somerville32> Just use 0.13
<jenda> !lart somerville32 
<somerville32> You can download it from bazaar-vcs
<jenda> somerville32: .11 should be good enough.
<jenda> although sometimes I feel a .50 would do better ;)
<somerville32> Well, you can use the 0.14 release candidate
* somerville32 does.
<jenda> meh
<beuno> jenda, do you have any idea if Ubuntu/Canonical is participating in this:  http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/20/0928221
<beuno> and if not, who can we bring it to there attention?
<jenda> beuno: sorry, it didn't load at first, and then I drifted off to the DIY wiki...
<jenda> just a sec
<jenda> beuno: I've never heard of it.
<jenda> It should try to participate...
<jenda> and the person to do that is...
* jenda thinks
<jenda> Communications Manager.
<jenda> It's not a community thing.
<jenda> beuno: Christina Jane Armstrong
<beuno> great
<beuno> got her email addy handy?
<jenda> beuno: <christina dot armstrong swat canonical cot com>
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> despammalize yourself ;)
<jenda> two dots and an at
<beuno> tnx, I'll contact her
<tonyyarusso> swat?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: 'at'
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I understand - I'm jsut amused
<jenda> tonyyarusso: I have the feeling using the same despammulization each time is very ineffective.
<tonyyarusso> true
<jenda> But I'm paranoid of course :)
<tonyyarusso> I should talk to her too
<tonyyarusso> The CBC seems very Linux-friendly, and I'll bet we could get a Feisty release story there.
<tonyyarusso> But, first we _need_ press releases written for things other than tech sites.
<jenda> I see my despamulisation is still ineffective...
<tonyyarusso> Our current ones won't cut it in the general public.
<jenda> I need to find a type no-one will understand ;)
<jenda> poor CJA will now get flooded by -marketing people ;)
<tonyyarusso> Nah, I already had her info.
<beuno> seems I had it to
<beuno> I think she was in the last marketing meeting, wasn't she?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<beuno> Jenda is faster the gmain contacts though  ;)
<beuno> *gmail
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> she popped in, yup.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-23
<jenda> meatballhat gave us the slip, yo?
<jenda> hmm
<tsmithe> !caps | MitchM
<tsmithe> bah he's not here
<tsmithe> (but ubotu's back)
<jenda> hehe
<ubotu> MitchM: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tsmithe> yeah!
* tsmithe dances
<beuno> I'm off home
<jenda> later, beuno
<beuno> might be back, but I hope not  ;)
<beuno> ba byes
* jenda wonders if he understood MitchM's instructions...
* tsmithe wonders when MitchM will be back so he can be !caps'd
<jenda> heh
<jenda> please don't ;)
* jenda waits for beuno and meatballhat
<jenda> Teh teamzorz.
<tsmithe> please don't?
<jenda> !caps him.
<tsmithe> i'm just doing my pretend-op duty (makes me feel powerful :P)
<ubotu> caps: C* Audio Plugin Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 184 kB, installed size 404 kB
<tsmithe> :D
<jenda> dayum :)
<tsmithe> i don't think that worked...
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> i did gestern
<tsmithe> *it
<jenda> hey juliux
<juliux> hi jenda 
<juliux> how are you jenda ?
<jenda> good, good.
<jenda> you? :)
<juliux> good
<juliux> english examen runs well today
<jenda> cool :)
* jenda had sociology yesterday.
<GazzaK> was it social?
<juliux> jenda, the funny thing was that we hear a english text but we had to answer in german
<jenda> GazzaK: very :)
<jenda> GazzaK: the teacher left every now and then ;)
<jenda> juliux: hehe :)
<jenda> GazzaK: so the entire class socialised busily...
<GazzaK> good good
<GazzaK> any paper airplanes? 
<juliux> jenda, did you have a picture of the powered by edubuntu sticker?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> juliux: diy.devubuntu.com/dump/edubuntu.png
<juliux> jenda, and the ubuntu one?
<jenda> will upload, just a sec.
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> well, it's actually there :)
<jenda> juliux: dig in diy.devubuntu.com/repo ;)
<juliux> where there?
<jenda> http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/ubuntu.png
<jenda> there
<jenda> juliux: I just removed the other ones from /dump/ too, so look for them in the repo
<juliux> ok
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> jenda, it is possible to have the 3d effect also on the edubuntu one?
<jenda> it would be a lot of work :(
<juliux> ok
<juliux> then not;)
<jenda> and I'd have to cancel the order with the printer.
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Besides, I assure you you'll barely see it on the tiny sticker.
<jenda> juliux: however... feel free to do it :)
* jenda runs ;)
<juliux> jenda, i am not a gimp or inkscape good
* jenda neither
<jenda> I just hacked up some other stickers here to get that.
<juliux> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> juliux: pong
<juliux> nixternal, what should i do with your shirts?
<nixternal> doh, i totally forgot about those
* nixternal checks his paypal account really quick
<nixternal> hehe
<juliux> nixternal, ask the rest of the us
<juliux> there are a few shirts left
<nixternal> i gotta put some money into my paypal account. I will deposit a check on the way to school this morning and when I get home this evening I will go ahead and if you are around complete the transaction :)
<juliux> nixternal, take your time
<juliux> your shirts are reserved for you
<nixternal> thanks. i do apologize though as I totally forgot about them
<jenda> beuno: I know I needed to talk to you...
<jenda> but dunno about what :)
<jenda> beuno: ah, one thing: diy.devubuntu.com/repo/
<jenda> bzr thing
<beuno> hey jenda
<jenda> hola :)
<jenda> and the other thing...
<jenda> stickers :)
<jenda> You're doing stickers?
<beuno> I'm... doing... uhm... stickers... yeah
<beuno> what about repo and bzr though?
<jenda> well, I moved doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing to diy.devubuntu.com/repo
<jenda> just so you know :)
<jenda> it's the repository of all marketing material.
<beuno> ok, so I *could* commit there?
<jenda> of course
<jenda> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<jenda> http/sftp
<jenda> the entire marketing team has access to sftp
<jenda> beuno: and as for stickers...
<beuno> jenda, you'll have to walk me through that when you have a few min (you seem in a hurry)
<beuno> stickers, I need xubuntu stickers
<jenda> I am :)
<jenda> I've got those.
<jenda> I've got 250 Xubuntu stickers available, and I normally sell them for 30 apiece, including shipping.
<jenda> If you want more, I can go a lot cheaper.
<jenda> more than a few, that is.
<jenda> juliux got his for about 10 apiece (but he was doing 3500)
<beuno> well, I think I can go safely to 150-200
<jenda> oh, cool
<jenda> I'll try to calculate you a fair price, then.
<jenda> beuno: how's $30 for 200 sound?
<jenda> well, take your time ;)
<jenda> I don't even have them yet :)
<beuno> heh, sounds great  ;D
<beuno> you do know I'm in argentina, right (shipping costs-wise that is)
<jenda> of course
<jenda> makes no difference for me ;)
<beuno> well, you can count me on on those 200
<jenda> shipping is real cheap here.
<jenda> ok, cool...
* jenda will have to change the order a bit :) :)
<beuno> and if you can't get rid of the other 50, you can send them over too
<jenda> I think I'll give up a few Edubuntu in favor of a few more Xubuntu, seeing that just two countries drained my entire supply :)
<jenda> nixternal: does chicago need any laptop stickers, by any chance? I have about a spare thousand here ;)
* jenda runs
<beuno> jenda, that's great, just ping me when you got them and I'll transfer the money and give you my shipping address
<jenda> cool
<beuno> thanks jenda
<jenda> np
* jenda picks up phone and calls printer guy
<jenda> (hurry partly over)
<Riko9pl> Cze015b0107 
<Riko9pl> Wszystkim
<Riko9pl> :)
<jenda> Riko9pl: please use english...
<Riko9pl> ok
<Riko9pl> Hi everyone
<jenda> heh
<nixternal> jenda: any Kubuntu laptop stickers?
<nixternal> i will check back in a few. I have to listen to the fabulous instructor right about now :)
<jenda> nixternal: oh yes, lots of Kubuntu ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-24
<somerville32> lmao
<somerville32> I just got an e-mail offering me spam services for ubuntu-marketing
* somerville32 wipes tear from eye.
<tonyyarusso> I got spam for a translation list that isn't even active yet
<jenda> haha :)
<somerville32> "Provide e-mail list in accordance with your need."
<jenda> somerville32: I think I need their services - do you have a contact addy?
* jenda runs
<somerville32> lol :P
<tsmithe> hello smellies :) /me is happy cos it snowed
<tsmithe> bye
<jenda> tsmithe: it snowed here too :)
<jenda> first time this winter.
<jenda> We shouldda moved christmas.
<tonyyarusso> agreed
<jenda> MitchM: Yo.
<jenda> MitchM: do you think you could check my crontab -e file? I'm not sure how to check if it works...
<jenda> pleaaase 
<MitchM> jenda, sure thing jenda :)
<jenda> MitchM: I dunno what it was anymore, though :)
<jenda> oh, the cron...
<jenda> thx :)
<MitchM> sh-3.1$ bzr update /var/www/diy.devubuntu.com/repo
<MitchM> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /var/www/diy.devubuntu.com/repo/
<MitchM> jenda ^
<jenda> garh
<jenda> OK, I'll get to that :)
<jenda> thanks.
<jenda> MitchM: but otherwise, the syntax was correct?
<jenda> ie, will it throw that error every day now? :)
<MitchM> aye -- it works :)
<MitchM> yeah -- i can forward the cron job information to your e-mail if you want?
<jenda> why that?
<jenda> the problem is in the way I checked out the branch.
<MitchM> I mean - I can have cron send you reports of when it "executes"
<MitchM> if you would like them.
<MitchM> not of what the problem _is_
<MitchM> (it was a side-note)
<jenda> noo :)
<jenda> please don't ;)
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> looks good though.
<n2diy> I recently set up gpg, and just received my first encrypted email, can I decrypt it in Thunderbird?
<n2diy> never mind, wrong list.
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts, see class #8
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: took a little digging, but I found the transcript, tnx.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-25
* jenda hugs somerville32
* somerville32 sighs sadly.
<Burgundavia> fear not
<Burgundavia> all will be right
<somerville32> It doesn't matter now. I've been publicly humiliated and demoralized :(
<Burgundavia> can I tell you I love you for picking up the UWN and running with it
<Burgundavia> ?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Sure
<Burgundavia> it has been absolutely fabulous I could just give it to you and you ran with it
<jenda> somerville32: you're still our UWN co-editor, and we aren't letting you go - forcefully, if need be.
<somerville32> lol
<Burgundavia> given I am currently AWOL
<Burgundavia> need gf, sorry guys
<Burgundavia> s/need/new/
<tonyyarusso> I'll second that.  I haven't always agreed with actions in the op-hat, but your UWN-hat has been great.  You know, it may just be a matter of finding which things fit for you best perhaps.
<jenda> hehe :)
<tonyyarusso> I was gonna say Burgundavia .... need?
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> I just don't see how Xubuntu has anything to do with this mess.
<somerville32> :(
<tonyyarusso> Nor do I - where's that coming from?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, meet my friend. His name is Trust
<jenda> elkbuntu: cody has been very responsible regarding the UWN, you know that. I have reason to trust him.
<jenda> Although I can't say I'm opposed to the decision.
<elkbuntu> jenda, but in terms of ophood, he voided that trust, hence how xubuntu got involved
<jenda> Yes, I can see that.
<tonyyarusso> btw, do we have a target release for the next UWN?
<somerville32> It was tonight
<tonyyarusso> oh
<somerville32> I can paste the Feisty Changes now and we can all work through them ;] 
<tonyyarusso> Go ahead and paste, but I don't think I can help much.  I'll try to get my beat done, but won't be able to go beyond that.  I'm overdue for an article elsewhere as well, and it's 3am so I'm going to bed for the night.  Tomorrow.
<somerville32> elkbuntu, If you could conjure up some loco-team news, that would be awesome.
<elkbuntu> cant right now
<elkbuntu> maybe later this evening
<juliux> morning
<jenda> juliux: moin
<jenda> juliux: do you know anytihng abotu #chaostreffpunkt ?
<juliux> jenda, oh yes
<jenda> Please do tell
<jenda> although, perhaps, not here...
<juliux> here or query?
<jenda> juliux: #ubuntu-ops
<tonyyarusso> You all will like this too - Ubuntu is gaining quite the mindshare opportunity on http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6288119.stm
<tonyyarusso> (I'm one of them)
<tonyyarusso> :)
* tonyyarusso doesn't have the foggiest idea if he could keep from fainting if chosen
<tonyyarusso> They've closed the submissions now, and mine looks like a pretty good post.  Now I'm a little bit nervous!
<tonyyarusso> Of the posts so far I'm one of 17 that mention Linux...
<elkbuntu> out of how many total?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I count 55 so far.
<elkbuntu> that's a pretty good chunk
<tonyyarusso> Some of the Linux ones are multi-OS users (work/home, testing, etc.)
<tonyyarusso> It's a great chunk.
<tonyyarusso> They're going to choose one person for each of Windows, Mac OS, and Linux.
<elkbuntu> what will you win? /me hasnt even looked at the thing yet
<tonyyarusso> A chance to represent Linux in a three-way debate as part of their Vista launch coverage.
<elkbuntu> wow
<tonyyarusso> There's a one-in-seventeen chance I could be on BBC television and netcast...omg
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> quite a few of those are going to be eliminated due to being over 100 words anyway
<tonyyarusso> Also true.
<tonyyarusso> Mine is *exactly* 100 words :P
<tonyyarusso> Or maybe it's 99 now.  /me double-checks
<tonyyarusso> Depends on whether you count lock-in as one word or two.
<tonyyarusso> If two, exactly 100 :)
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if this is a participate online sort of thing or a we fly people to England sort of thing....
<tonyyarusso> I probably should have thought this out more before submitting!
<elkbuntu> lol, does it matter either way, you'll still be representing linux under the ubuntu flag!
<tonyyarusso> Well, it matters in that if this is a big production I'd be missing school.  So, inconvenient in that regard, but it would be way too friggin' amazing to turn down.
<tonyyarusso> That could be a fun convo with the 'rents.
<tonyyarusso> "I have good news and bad news.  The bad news is I have to miss three days of class.  The good news is your son is going to be on the most widespread and respected news network in the world.  Thoughts?"
<tonyyarusso> :)
<elkbuntu> well yeah. world travel is something most parents would be willing to sacrifice limbs to let their kids embark on
<elkbuntu> especially if free
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much
<tonyyarusso> Well, provided it's for an intelligent cause.  Random trips for fun vacations are not supported, unless I want to pay my own way through school.
<tonyyarusso> An invite to participate in something though would probably fly just fine.  I hope.
<tonyyarusso> (Didn't do well academically last semester, so trying to minimize distractions and such, but still.)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Could you send me a copy of the "What is Ubuntu" handout pictured on your blog?
<elkbuntu> min
<elkbuntu> it was something madpilot did ages ago, that i found on my HDD... i seem to have lost the svg of the version i did (removed bg for b&w quality, and added the two lines of contact info at the bottom), but http://meldra.no-ip.info/Ubuntu_Pamphletv2.svg
<elkbuntu> thats the version i found on my hdd
<elkbuntu> take off the v2 and it's a slightly different version
<tonyyarusso> okay
* tonyyarusso will compare that to his document
<elkbuntu> http://meldra.no-ip.info/ubuntu_contactcard.svg (editted for your locale) is also a useful thing to do up ;)
<tonyyarusso> cool
<elkbuntu> puts alot of contact info in a handy sized space
<elkbuntu> you can fiddle 4 of them onto an A4 sheet for good size
<tonyyarusso> looks nice
<elkbuntu> you'll need thunderbird, firefox and gnome installed for proper icons to show
<elkbuntu> (along the side)
<tonyyarusso> I have all.
<tonyyarusso> Eeep, I need to get to bed.  I'm supposed to be conscious enough to understand quantum physics in 3 1/2 hours
<elkbuntu> lol. good luck with that
<elkbuntu> see nalioth's crazy channel
<tonyyarusso> Mention on NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/25/technology/25askk.html?em&ex=1169874000&en=e6686d98c521c17d&ei=5087%0A
<elkbuntu> go to bed already
<tonyyarusso> right, right
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<licio> hi folks
<licio> look at this http://linux.dell.com/distributions.shtml
<tsmithe> no ubuntu???
<licio> yes, just had debian.
<licio> ops
<licio> yes, just has debian.
* somerville32 need a volunteer!! :)
<somerville32> Infact, I need severael
<somerville32> *several
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: for what do you need help?
<somerville32> UWN 29
<Admiral_Chicago> i can help in a few hours, I have class then meetings
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: i'll be back around 13 UTC if you need me
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, However, want to do me a favour? ;] 
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps.
<somerville32> Want to do another Community spotlight for tonight?
<tonyyarusso> On?
<somerville32> say You can pick :)
<somerville32> gah
<tonyyarusso> heh
* somerville32 is mudding right now and is starting to prefix "say" to everything he says.
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, okay
<somerville32> Awesome
<somerville32> Maybe... the Ubuntu IRC Team?
<somerville32> No? How about... another process?
<somerville32> Or maybe some specifications?
<somerville32> Or maybe even the ubuntu-dev tema?
<somerville32> *team
<tonyyarusso> Two processes in a row would be weird.  A team or spec would be better.
<somerville32> Fair enough
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-26
<tonyyarusso> So are we advanced extraterrestrial creatures?  (see today's Dilbert)
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> hmm
* tsmithe goes away again
<somerville32> tsmithe, Get back here.
<tsmithe> i knew i shouldn't have said anything
<tsmithe> as soon as i did
<tsmithe> i regretted it
<tsmithe> :D
<tsmithe> hehehe
<tsmithe> i'll come back in a few hours
<tsmithe> atm i've got important things to do
<tonyyarusso> UWN gets linked to from the distrowatch front page?  /me didn't know that
* somerville32 didn't know either.
<somerville32> More pressure for us to get out regular releases :)
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: what do you think of gnome control center for a spotlight?
* Mez -> bed
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/mez]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<willvdl> does any one have the colour palettes for the Edubuntu logo? (Ubuntu palette is on the wiki)
<jenda> willvdl: try asking dem #edubuntu folks.
<willvdl> I'm from #edubuntu :)
<willvdl> we have official logos but I'm looking for the pantone colours
<juliux> willvdl, no not pantone, cmyk you need for printing
<willvdl> yeah, I put them together normally :) pantone/CMYK
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/mez]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<willvdl> ping juliux
<juliux> willvdl, pong
<willvdl> We should get a little edubuntu channel for our stuff on diy site, what you think?
<juliux> i don't think we need an extra channel
<juliux> there isn't much traffic in #edubuntu and alos not in the marketing one
<willvdl> well, channel meaning a directory or category for marketing resources
<willvdl> cbx33's flyer for example
<juliux> willvdl, hmm 
<willvdl> storing this stuff in the wiki jsut doesn't work
<juliux> willvdl, hmmm
<juliux> willvdl, let me think about this over the weekend
<willvdl> yeah, me too :) My head is full...
<juliux> willvdl, i will have a clear head tommor after my examen;)
<willvdl> aha. Good luck
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> 7:30 tomorrow
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, pong
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-27
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: i just got back from class, got a few minutes to help with UWN
<elkbuntu> is this UWN for the week we're still in, or last week?
<tsmithe> ping jenda
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> im going to sleep now anyway
<tsmithe> so i guess i missed him
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Ok
<beuno> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Hi
<somerville32> I'm going to release UWN 29 tonight
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping
<beuno> need any help?  I've got an hour to spare
<somerville32> Yup :)
<somerville32> Feisty Changes needs doing like usual
<somerville32> Lets meet on Gobby Server
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Do you have any LoCo news we can stick in?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, i'll tell you if you tell me what time frame tihs one is for
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Last week
<beuno> somerville32, on juliux's server?
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> is this UWN for the week we're still in, or last week?
<somerville32> beuno, Yes.
<elkbuntu> im actually in the process of moving hosting over so i can get it set up and stable before the old hosting disappears in 2 days time
<beuno> ufl@ftw?
<somerville32> beuno, yes.
<beuno> elkbuntu, I'd like to talk to you if you have a few minutes
<elkbuntu> beuno, not right now i dont, sorry
<somerville32> elkbuntu, k
<beuno> elkbuntu, ok, I guess I'll end up writing you an email, we don't seem to have compatible time zones
<elkbuntu> beuno, maybe once somerville clarifies which definition of 'last week' as per the question i quoted, and i finish going through mail archives etc
<beuno> it's not really that important, don't worry
<elkbuntu> beuno, write the email, it's probably the best way
<beuno> elkbuntu, will do
<elkbuntu> someone care to define how to get onto juliux' server, since EditingPolicies seems to have old information?
<elkbuntu> somerville32?
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ubuntu.juliux.de
<somerville32> Port 6523
<somerville32> Password: ufl@ftw
<elkbuntu> ok, now you're responding here, <elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> is this UWN for the week we're still in, or last week?
<elkbuntu> so, last week as in this last week, or the last week
<elkbuntu> actually, from <date1> to <date2> is a good idea, since i dont know the date the last UWN was released
<somerville32> elkbuntu, This is for 15-22
<elkbuntu> ok, when i finish exporting and backing up, i'll look through mails
<somerville32> Awesome.
<somerville32> Thanks a bunch
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping ping ping :P
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: sleepy pong
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: GEdit is open :)
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, What did you decide to do it on?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: g-c-c looks good - available in Dapper/Edgy as well as being a development in Feisty
<somerville32> gnome-control-centre?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<tonyyarusso> Thoughts?
<somerville32> Sounds good
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Can you have it done for tonight? :)
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: yes master
* somerville32 cheers.
* somerville32 opens the cookie box.
<somerville32> Perfect, so we just need three things before release.
<somerville32> 1. Feisty Changes
<somerville32> 2. Community spotlight
<somerville32> 3. And some more "In the press" and "LoCo News" articles
<tonyyarusso> Community news taken care of?  There was something in the news on ubuntu.com this week
<tonyyarusso> In the press I have at least one thing for (OSDL results)
<beuno> yes, I sent those  ;)
<beuno> I was happy to see that in my email
<tonyyarusso> beuno: I got them too :)
<beuno> ah, so it was several of us who voted
<tonyyarusso> Security annc already taken care of somerville32 ?
<somerville32> yup
<tonyyarusso> cool
<beuno> heh, searching for "pathological changelog" didn't bring back what I was expecting...
<somerville32> lol
<beuno> 8 feist packages left
<beuno> *feisty
<somerville32> Really?!
* somerville32 scrolls up.
<somerville32> Crazy :)
<tonyyarusso> I love it.
<tonyyarusso> Some guy did all kinds of screenshots; I'm totally linking.
<somerville32> Crazy awesome! :)
<beuno> now that I look it over
<beuno> I used the same format for every single package...
<beuno> so it was fast, just not very creative
<somerville32> :] 
<beuno> it's friday, 1 am
<beuno> creativity isn't exactly flowing through my vains...
<somerville32> 6 minutes away from 12am here
<beuno> ok, feisty packages... done?
<tonyyarusso> spotlight very nearly so
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Lets do "In the press" stuff
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Throw us the link to the ODSL results
<beuno> http://developer.osdl.org/dev/dtl/2006survey-analysis.pdf
<tonyyarusso> The 49% figure is near the middle I think.
<beuno> yeap, closer to the end I think
<beuno> brb, dog wants to "go to the bathroom"
<tonyyarusso> Has someone started writing about that outside of Gobby yet?
<somerville32> About wat?
<somerville32> OSDL Results? no
<somerville32> I contributed to that Survey... 
* somerville32 wonders why he didn't get an e-mail.
<somerville32> s/contributed/participated
<tonyyarusso> Extra checkbox or something
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I think UWN 29 is ready for pre-release checklisting
<beuno> great 
<tonyyarusso> where is the list again?
<somerville32> Wiki
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<beuno> ok, that's it for me
<beuno> UWN going tonight then somerville32?
<somerville32> Yup
<beuno> great, I'm glad
<beuno> again, great job somerville32, congrats
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Thanks
<somerville32> Thank you for your great work too! :)
<beuno> np, you know I have a love/hate relationship with feisty packages
<beuno> cya around
<Mez> somerville32, you never dropped me that email
<somerville32> Mez: I went to work :P
<Mez> somerville32, lol
<somerville32> Mez: And then I came home and finished the UWN
<somerville32> Answered all my new e-mail
<somerville32> And helped several users in #xubuntu
<somerville32> ;] 
<somerville32> However, I promise you that you'll get an e-mail someday soon ;] 
<somerville32> Thanks crimsun 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 29 released, UWN 29 in progress for Feb 4th | Get involved with the UWN today! Ask somerville32 for details | The DIY project can use your help - check the todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 29 released, UWN 30 in progress for Feb 4th | Get involved with the UWN today! Ask somerville32 for details | The DIY project can use your help - check the todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<somerville32> Woot!
* somerville32 cheers.
<somerville32> GJ Everyone :)
<jenda> tsmithe: semi-pong
<jenda> (on my way out)
<Vhata> I don't want to sound critical, but surely the writers of UWN should be used to spelling "Feisty" (and not "Fiesty") by now?
<jenda> Vhata: good point.
<Vhata> I fixed the wiki page
<Vhata> googling for "fiesty" is amusing
<Vhata> especially these poor people, who have an entire domainname:  http://www.ourfiestyferrets.com/
<tonyyarusso> oh dear
<tonyyarusso> ferrets?
<Vhata> ja
<Vhata> I suppose their problems are bigger than a misspelled domain name, then ;-)
<jenda> Vhata: I believe fiesty is also a word
<jenda> or not? :)
<jenda> tsmithe: whatd'ya need?
<Vhata> 'feista' maybe ;-)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Vhata: actually, that's fiesta :)
<jenda> juliux: you think you could give a quiz today?
<tsmithe> jenda, eh?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: you pung me.
<juliux> jenda, not sure
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> jenda, what was the ping?
<tsmithe> i remember now!
<juliux> jenda, yo need a question?
<tsmithe> jenda, yesterday was the first time i'd felt comfortable on dvorak
<tsmithe> that's all :)
<tonyyarusso> oooo a quiz!
<jenda> tsmithe: ooh :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: can you give it? :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: That could probably be arranged.  Are there questions already or you want me to make it up?
* tonyyarusso ponders timing considering his sleep schedule's whacked
<jenda> tonyyarusso: you'd have to make them up.
<tonyyarusso> okay
<jenda> on any topic.
<tonyyarusso> muahaha
<jenda> tonyyarusso: would 17:30 UTC be good?
<jenda> (relevant topic)
* tonyyarusso calculates
<tonyyarusso> noon-thirty?
<tonyyarusso> If I grab a nap-sleep now it could be
<tonyyarusso> (what's relevant?)
<jenda> anything you consider relevant ;)
<jenda> I was gonna give a quiz on IRC.
<tonyyarusso> I could have some things on that.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<jenda> No - leave that one to me :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> 'pick your own topic ;)'
<tonyyarusso> right
<jenda> I have a RL meeting, so can't give it :/
<tonyyarusso> ohhhh, I have a devilish idea, if I can make it work
<tonyyarusso> RL?
<jenda> real life
<jenda> Don't worry if you don't know what it is.
<jenda> That happens often to linux geeks.
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> I'm like "Is that a red hat thing?"
<jenda> tonyyarusso: nah, they lack it just like us :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> this convo is so bash.org'd
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, want your nick changed?
<elkbuntu> :
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: huh?
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> lol
<elkbuntu> want me to change your nick in the bash.org submission so people dont google you and laugh
<tonyyarusso> Ah, you can leave it.
<tonyyarusso> They'll laugh anyway
<tonyyarusso> :P
<elkbuntu> lol
<tonyyarusso> I think this is my first time on bash...chalk up a geekdom milestone
<elkbuntu> http://bash.org/?731612
<elkbuntu> gotta be mod approved first
<elkbuntu> i'll submit to qdb.us as well
<elkbuntu> teh original
<jenda> I never ever had anything approved there :)
<elkbuntu> http://qdb.us/76640
<elkbuntu> http://qdb.us/75146 <-- rofl
<jenda> haha
<jenda> so geeky
<elkbuntu> awesomly so
<elkbuntu> i wish i had have thought of that :(
<jenda> Having to sit in front of IRC at new years? mah.
<jenda> *meh
<tonyyarusso> ........
* tonyyarusso did
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> ubuntulog can confirm
<jenda> tonyyarusso: no seriously, it's a normal thing for linux users ;)
<tonyyarusso> What else would I do?  :X
<jenda> 
<elkbuntu> i did, but only because i was conserving money for LCA
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> juliux: some trouble in -de-treffpunkt
<tonyyarusso> jenda: So you want the quiz in t+6:10, right?
<jenda> right
<jenda> :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: if you're lucky, theCore will join the bot...
<jenda> and if not, you'll have to score manually :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Okay.
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to go sleep for a while then, and hopefully wake up when my alarm goes off.  If not, don't panic - just postpone.
<juliux> jenda, ?
<juliux> jenda, i thought the trubble was last night
<jenda> juliux: IceLink was banned, and doesn't know why.
<jenda> Please check the logs.
<juliux> jenda, ok
<jenda> I suspect him to be a troll, though.
<juliux> he was also in #ubuntu-de is his a newbie
<jenda> ok
<juliux> i removed the ban and i think i will also remove the op rights for somebody;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> what's "Versehen", juliux?
<juliux> jenda, by mistake
<jenda> ok
<alefteris> hi everyone. is there a list of software that Canonical sporsors?
<jenda> alefteris: have a look at their website.
<jenda> canonical.com, i think.
<jenda> There's a list of projects, I believe.
<alefteris> this is what i found.. http://www.canonical.com/projects
<alefteris> is there something else?
<jenda> I don't think so.
<alefteris> for example people that work in other open source project and are hired by hcanonical
<jenda> No idea.
<jenda> I guess we aren't the people to ask :( We're the Ubuntu Marketing Team, not Canonical... maybe, try asking in #canonical
<jenda> nah, never mind that - that channel is defunct.
<jenda> alefteris: ask jono bacon - he's on IRC as jono
<alefteris> ok thanks jenda 
<alefteris> jenda, i think it sould also have to do the marketing
<alefteris> i came here jsu because someone was advetising at me the contributuns that other distros make at opensource porjects
<jenda> Canonical isn't Ubuntu.
<ompaul> and that is a canonical answer ... (check the dictionary for the meaning of canonical and it all gets very punny)
<jenda> yup 
<somerville32> Jenda! :)
<jenda> somerville32: :)
<jenda> What's up?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-28
<somerville32> Just finishing my get home routine
<somerville32> (ie. check, read, and response to e-mail, check in with people, feed dogs and cats, walk dog, changes into casual clothing, etc. etc.)
<jenda> And I'm the 'feed cat' section?
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> hehe
<poningru> anyone know who is working on the install.exe?
<somerville32> poningru, Is the channel's stats down?
<poningru> stats?
<somerville32> Stats, yes
<poningru> we have stats?
<poningru> where?
<somerville32> Aren't you the one who runs the stats page?
<poningru> nope
<poningru> tonyyarusso: iirc
<poningru> at tonyyserver iirc
<tonyyarusso> Not any more.
<tonyyarusso> I did, but someone else took over.
<tonyyarusso> Freenode nick is gouki
<tonyyarusso> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ubuntu-offtopic/
* crimsun stares at Cody
<crimsun> there was a blurb in UWN 29 about that, no?
<somerville32> Right right, gouki
<somerville32> You can see how I can confuse that with ponigru, right?
<crimsun> oh of course! The 'p' is so similar to a 'g' ;)
<poningru> ...
<tonyyarusso> they both have an o
<somerville32> poningru, Your box is down
<poningru> my box?
<poningru> blargh
* poningru beats somerville32 with a wet trout
<poningru> somerville32, tonyyarusso, jenda do you guys wanna put down a set time for working on UWN?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: It would probably be better for UWN, but not necessarily better for me.
<poningru> like couple of hours on wednesday, and then couple of hours on saturday
<poningru> no we can have it structured so that we dont have to worry about time zone
<somerville32> I say tonyyarusso should just write the whole thing for us a week in advance
<somerville32> That way we don't have to worry about it
<tonyyarusso> uh, no
<poningru> as in 6 hours on wednesday broken into like 3, 2hour sessions
<poningru> same for saturday
<somerville32> My schedule changes weekly
<somerville32> I know it seems like I'm always on but still
<somerville32> I do do other stuff ;] 
<crimsun> (as does mine, but I'm quite a small fish)
<somerville32> crimsun: Pfft. You make Ubuntu *happen*
<crimsun> only when everyone else is sleeping.
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> see but thats the thing we can just have sessions at particular times so that people can join in if they are busy at the other times
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> juliux: I've got a winner for that DVD
<juliux> jenda, pong
<juliux> jenda, great
<jenda> juliux: is it dapper or edgy?
<juliux> edgy
<jenda> shweet.
<juliux> did you have the address where to send the dvd?
<jenda> not yet
<jenda> he's considering donating it to the UK team.
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> nope, not donating there...
<jenda> ...seems it'll be the next quiz's prize, as well.
<juliux> hmpf
<juliux> jenda, ask him for his address, we have more then 700 edgy dvds here
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> he obviously doesn't either want it, or doesn't want to give his addy to a random IRC guy :)
<juliux> lol
<jenda> I guess I'll get back to you on this, juliux.
<juliux> jenda, ok
<jenda> juliux: when's the deadline on the stickers?
<juliux> jenda, 14.2
<jenda> I think I can guarantee they'll get there by February 9
<jenda> cool
<jenda> that's my birthday ;)
<jenda> wait, not 9 - 11, more like.
<juliux> i need them one the weekend of 17/18 february 
<jenda> cool.
<jenda> They'll be there on the 14, for sure.
<juliux> thxs
<jenda> probably a few days before.
<juliux> great
<jenda> woo hoo ;)
<jenda> welocme.
<Vorian> hola!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 29 released, UWN 30 in progress for Feb 4th | Get involved with the UWN today! Ask somerville32 for details | The DIY project can use your help - check the todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 29 released, UWN 30 in progress for Feb 4th - it can use YOUR help!
<jenda> muhehe
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+t]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-t]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+t]  by ChanServ
<alefteris> hi everyone! anyone can though some ideas about promoting ubuntu online?
<alefteris> any wiki about this?
<tonyyarusso> Some, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> This has a lot of stuff for offline actually, but http://diy.devubuntu.com/ is cool.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> it's incomplete, unfortunately.
<jenda> alefteris: have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<jenda> it's outdated, though :)
<jenda> one incomplete, one outdated...
<alefteris> looking more for idea actually of promoting the loco team an dubuntu in our country (online at this stage}
<Vorian> wb jenda :)
<jenda> thx
<jenda> damn ISP
<jenda> how long have I been gone?
<jenda> (what's the last thing I said?
<jenda> )
<Vorian> <alefteris> looking more for idea actually of promoting the loco team an dubuntu in our country (online at this stage}
<Vorian> thats all you missed :)
<Vorian> alefteris, what loco team?
<alefteris> the greek loco team
<Vorian> ah...
<alefteris> all we came up is by doing posts in forums
<alefteris> and maybe by getting some time in podcasts
<jenda> yes - but what did I say last? :)
<Vorian> sorry jenda 
<Vorian> <jenda> one incomplete, one outdated...
<jenda> ah, cool
<jenda> I actually said all I wanted in this channel :)
<jenda> I blabbered for 5 minutes in other channels, thinking i was connected :)
<alefteris> :) ok i'll go through alla the website you send me.. thanks jenda 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-21
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_74
<jchase> dugg
<boredandblogging> jchase: thanks
<jchase> no problemo
<n2diy_> Flannel: The other evening you suggested I install Sabre to play shoot em up flying games. I did so, but now when I run RunSabre, and select something from the menu, I get an svgalib error? Any other hoops I need to jump through?
<Flannel> n2diy_: No idea.  I just did an apt-cache search
<n2diy> Flannel, ok thanks.
<n2diy> My local school board wants to spend $40,000 plus to upgrade their obsolete hardware and software. I wrote a letter to the editor explaining this could be done for minimal cost. But it was ignored, and not printed. Anybody have some boiler plate copy for something like this?
<mrevell> Hey guys - I've just sent the "Hardy is open for translation" announcement to ubuntu-news. Would one of you guys be able to approve it?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-22
<desertc> I tried to create a DVD with the screencasts so I could give it to people and they could just pop it in the home theater systems.
<desertc> But, although the DVD played great on my computer, it failed to read on any of the DVD players that I tried.
 * johnc4510-laptop new russian translation of UWN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue74/Ru
<n2diy> achandrashekar: welcome.
<achandrashekar> hey! SWEET! 
<achandrashekar> yeah..im exicited.. 
<achandrashekar> :) 
<achandrashekar> So anyhow..I gave up my wonderful (not so wonderful) corporate job to teach kids in a low socioeconomic area of pomona california 
<achandrashekar> I really like teaching here...and thought that Linux is a great way to help these kids out 
<achandrashekar> Im busy working on an LTSP method of booting our old p3s but could use some assistance 
<achandrashekar> any help would be great. 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: thanks thus far for pointing me in this direction 
<achandrashekar> our school is - The School of Arts and Enterprise 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: I'm in the heart of coal country, east-central Pa. The tax base is dying, and the school taxes are skyrocketing. The Tamaqua BOE wants to spend $40k to upgrade their obsolete hardware and software. I wrote a letter to the editor explaining that they can do it nearly for free, if the ditch Windows, but it hasn't been printed yet.
<n2diy> *the/they
<achandrashekar> wow!
<achandrashekar> seems like quite a project 
<achandrashekar> so along the lines of this.. even if they have old pcs..the ltsp way may be way to go about it 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Yes, for 1,000 computers!
<achandrashekar> especially with low overhead for admins 
<achandrashekar> assuming for say every 100 you have 1 powerful server 
<achandrashekar> with good networking as a basis 
<achandrashekar> however..i dont see why you couldnt load each of those boxes up 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: They have three IT types, a Technical Director, a Software guy, and someone eles that I forget.
<achandrashekar> with a pxe boot to load up an image and then install.. 
<achandrashekar> sorry..coming with solutions already...lol 
<achandrashekar> :) 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: is roger able to help you out?? 
<achandrashekar> and what type of commitment is there or was there??
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Who's roger? Edubuntu supports clustering, so you can build the servers from the old hardware.
<achandrashekar> haha...okay i re-read the message..i am slow tonight.. 
<achandrashekar> that was "roger" as in affirmative 
<achandrashekar> not roger will be waiting for you in here...i expected a roger as well...ha ha ha 
<achandrashekar> ;) 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: I'm a ham radio operator, so I commonly use roger as an acknowledgement.
<achandrashekar> n2diy: i should have caught the roger thing...that was very monty pythonish...sorry 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: :)
<achandrashekar> n2diy: anyhow...I didnt know that edubuntu could be clustered as well 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: I have a question..in terms of support..is/are there grants available for schools such as ours?? 
<achandrashekar> as well 
<juliux> morning
<achandrashekar> n2diy: sorry..ill ask one question at a time 
<achandrashekar> morning 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: well, they say it can, but I've been hanging here for months, and don't know anybody who has actually done it yet. If I had the hardware, I'd try it myself, but that isn't the case.
<achandrashekar> n2diy: hmm....so you cluster 2 boxes...and then...use it as an ltsp box?? 
<achandrashekar> hmmmm
<achandrashekar> n2diy: I guess the real question considering...it is a marketing channel of sorts..is what help is there for non-profits like ours? 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: No, not yet, at this point I'm happy to talk to my test/backup box. That is the limit of my current network.
<achandrashekar> n2diy:  i see 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: I was able to do some work with some old sun T100 boxes as well. to get it up and running... 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: I used it to load up a mail server..and such. 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Well, supposedly, this channel is one avenue for marketing help. But I suspect nobody is any more active?expierence than we are?
<achandrashekar> anyone from marketing in here/?
<n2diy> *?/ /
<achandrashekar> hmm...nice and silent.. 
<achandrashekar> for now 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: No pros, just volunteers like in #ubuntu
<achandrashekar> i see 
<achandrashekar> so I guess what would the marketing angle be in here?? 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: which is sad.
<achandrashekar> it is interesting....just trying to see what the original intent was
<achandrashekar> what would have been sweet is to help guys like us 
<achandrashekar> and then form partnerships 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: to encourage folks like us!
<achandrashekar> yeah 
<achandrashekar> exactly 
<achandrashekar> such causes in many cases are a matter of resources but a lot of heart 
<achandrashekar> and that i have..but in terms of resources to get things done..that is ususally tough 
<achandrashekar> i guess in your case..a nice work force of people taking a look at architecting a smooth solution 
<achandrashekar> and then finding viable methods for support 
<Madpilot> the -marketing mailing list is more active than this channel - join & post there
<n2diy> achandrashekar: yes, the more traffic we create here, the more noise we make, the more attention we  will draw here, and more ideas, doubters, etc...
<achandrashekar> i see how it works 
<achandrashekar> yep agreed 
<achandrashekar> I guess what Im saying is...id be happy to join the mailing list..but im confused on the intent of the "marketing" portion 
<achandrashekar> Id be able to sell the use of ubuntu amongst the staff and kids 
<achandrashekar> but past that im not sure how that transalates to sales. 
<n2diy> achandrashekar:  I have this channel auto load, so when I sign on to IRC, it is always monitored, so if I'm near the computer, I know what/if something is happening here.
<achandrashekar> Madpilot: hopefully you understand Im not trying to be difficult but I just need a some sort of expectation of reciprocity
<achandrashekar> i see...cool 
<Madpilot> achandrashekar, not sure what you mean by 'reciprocity' here
<achandrashekar> Madpilot: "for our assistance with helping your orginization we expect you to market ubuntu by doing....." 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Sales would come from tutoring the student body at home?
<Madpilot> this end of ubuntu marketing is run by ordinary users; the 'corporate' side is run entirely by Canonical
<achandrashekar> n2diy: there is SO much that can be done...moodle installs, joomla training, contributions via python programs...etc." 
<Madpilot> achandrashekar, there's no setup like that. Canonical does paid support, the rest is community-driver
<Madpilot> driven, rather
<achandrashekar> Madpilot: i see  the division...it took a while to understand it.. 
<n2diy> Madpilot: yes, but here is where we can brainstorm independent ventures, right?
<Madpilot> n2diy, of course
<achandrashekar> Madpilot: what im shocked and pleased with is that Mandrake tried to do this..at one time and hell of time..the Ubuntu model works..and the product is SO stable..it really is amazing to be the success that this distro is having
<Madpilot> here, the mailing list, the wiki pages, etc
<n2diy> Madpilot: are you an op?
<Madpilot> n2diy, on this particular channel? don't think so
<achandrashekar> :) 
<Madpilot> ah, I am. wasn't sure :)
<n2diy> Madpilot: Ok, I'll behave then. :)
<achandrashekar> So in any case...the possibility of ventures are heard.. what I guess I am wondering is how to create a grant type situation 
<achandrashekar> we are in desperate need of proper assistance in our school 
<achandrashekar> and having some avenues would help us out greatly 
* Madpilot changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #74 is out! UWN #75 in progress, release TBA
<n2diy> achandrashekar: what is "proper" assistance?
<Madpilot> achandrashekar, I'm not sure Ubuntu or Canonical has a grant program - never heard of one.
<achandrashekar> well..it comes down to money as most things do with schools... 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: yes, but homeschoolers financial needs differ from the "state" needs.
<achandrashekar> but I was thinking of helping to show/create how ubuntu could be used as part of the curicullum at a school and the impact it could have amongs a low socio-economic strata of students in pomona 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: do you have a local LUG?
<achandrashekar> that requires some sort of donation/and or grant available for hardware, and effort to set up such an environment 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: yep..OC lug...orange county 
<achandrashekar> n2diy: and a lot of guys also involved in education sector have the same issue. 
<achandrashekar> lets say for example setting up two parts 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Linux is perfect for old hardware, promote that. This box was built in 1997.
<achandrashekar> 1 infrastructure related-- fw (iptables), web, mail, vpn, samba file server 
<achandrashekar> and the second making sure there is an env for supporting student boxes
<achandrashekar> and then making sure that you have it all monitored etc 
<achandrashekar> it takes a bit more work...and having some hardware to do the job 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: student boxes?
<achandrashekar> as well as creation of content for kids to learn this stuff 
<achandrashekar> yep the p3's and such 
<achandrashekar> for now 
<achandrashekar> but we are arts school per se.. 
<achandrashekar> and such things as learning gimp, blender, etc have to have slightly better systems 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: so the kids bring there on CPUs to school?
<achandrashekar> no..the p3s were there when we first started 
<achandrashekar> donated by a bank 
<achandrashekar> with 300MB of ram on each 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: ok, so boxes the students have access to?
<achandrashekar> right 
<achandrashekar> and there is alot of curicullar need for them 
<achandrashekar> ie..a newspaper station....video editing.....photo editing...etc 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Is computer repair done in house, or contracted out?
<achandrashekar> n2diy: That is a huge weakness in the school..its all handled by one person that has limited computer skills...ie "reboot" is their friend 
<achandrashekar> what needs to happen is kids getting involved to do such things 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Maybe, or maybe not? One person can be easily trained, an external company will scream and resist a new operating system.
<achandrashekar> yep.....the principal is a bit open to ideas...considering that windows virus management in and of itself is a bloody nightmare 
<achandrashekar> but since the kids are NOT using the PC's for super computing...its a good idea to switch over 
<achandrashekar> at least first in the lab.. 
<achandrashekar> and see how kids "warm" up to the idea. 
<achandrashekar> the first switch is to have them learn GIMP 
<achandrashekar> and see how well they can manipulate their pictures and such 
<achandrashekar> then move on to blender
<achandrashekar> n2diy: do you think we can carry on this conversation tomorrow?? Its 12:37AM and I have to get some Zzzzzzs
<n2diy> achandrashekar: Gimp, is a pain, but I don't play with pictures, so what do I know? As far as the other programs go, same thing.
<achandrashekar> n2diy: well its time for me to go..and get some sleep. 
<achandrashekar> brb 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: I think the trick is to hook the IT folks on linux security. Yes, let's call it quites, it is 03:29 here, 73.
<achandrashekar> see you l8r 
<n2diy> achandrashekar: 73
<desertc> Anyone have suggestions on software to make a poster?
<desertc> There is a funny link on the DIYMarketing wiki : http://diy.devubuntu.com/
<desertc> Most people use Scribus ?
<Flannel> desertc: Unfortunately, yes, I believe so.  It makes for horrible PDFs
<desertc> Is there a graphic format that does layers?  I would like to make a #marketing poster that others can modify later easily.
<Flannel> desertc: use SVG
<desertc> Is this something I can do with GIMP ?
<Flannel> Inkscape
<Flannel> GIMP is all raster based
<Flannel> Or, well, not all.  but primarily
<desertc> Inkscape.  Good.  I will install that one, thank you for your advice!  :-)
<desertc> I am going to work on producing some posters today.  Is it okay to use the word "Microsoft" and or "Windows" in our posters?
<desertc> How about Ubuntu?  Can I say Ubuntu?  ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-23
<desertc> Inkscape did not end up saving very well, I had to resort to GIMP
<Clarke_> Hi there
<desertc> I would like someone with artistic abilities to help me with my ubuntu promotional poster.
<desertc> I have it pretty close to done, but it needs about an hour's work from someone who is good with drawing on the computer.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-24
 * elkbuntu fails at emai
<Monkee_Of_Evil> allo
<somerville32> Monkee_Of_Evil: hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-25
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Anyone in?
<jpatrick> hi
<clarke8> hi
<jchase> hi :)
<jchase> I just put together a little video for the GA team, looking back the last year. Hopefully will "market" our team a bit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJa1SzvRo0w
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Howdy
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Cool video
<Monkee_Of_Evil> What are those pamphlets that you had lined out
<Monkee_Of_Evil> it looks like you had a stack of for each type of ubuntu
<jchase> yeah, one of our team members made them for the ubuntu cds
<jchase> for putting boxes at different locations such as barnes and nobles
<jchase> they had support refeence material
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Hmm
<Monkee_Of_Evil> does your guy still have them?
<jchase> I believe so
<jchase> I will check with him on it for you
<Monkee_Of_Evil> k
<Monkee_Of_Evil> My boss was cool enough to let me use our plotter to print out the Highway to Freedom posters
<jchase> ooh, niice
<Monkee_Of_Evil> hell yeah
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I can print 2 per meeting
<jchase> suweeet
<Monkee_Of_Evil> It's a nice HP Design Jet plotter
<Monkee_Of_Evil> so it's like, uber high quality
<Monkee_Of_Evil> the guys at the meeting weren't too excited about the posters when I posted to the mailing list, but we almost had a batal royal over them once people saw how well they turned out
<Monkee_Of_Evil> ( Houston Team )
<Monkee_Of_Evil> ahaha office light saber battle
<Monkee_Of_Evil> brb
<Monkee_Of_Evil> http://monkeeofevil.blogspot.com/2008/01/join-dark-side-we-have-cookies.html
<jchase> that is a heck of a poster
<Monkee_Of_Evil> indeed
<Monkee_Of_Evil> full print size on our plotter was 24x38
<Monkee_Of_Evil> actual poster size was 38x56 or something
<Monkee_Of_Evil> There's a variant of it too for Kubuntu
<cropalat> Hi, who is from South America?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-26
<desertc> Are the presentations listed on the DIY wiki free to be reused ?
<desertc> I have been invited to speak at the local college's AITP meeting in March, and I am looking for slides.
<desertc> Are the slideshow presentations on the marketing wiki available for re-use?  I have been invited to speak at a university and am looking for slides.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-27
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_75
* boredandblogging changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #75 is out! UWN #76 in progress, release TBA
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-20
<Socceroos> hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-21
<Flannel> Hi Socceroos
<Socceroos> Does the Ubuntu Marketing team have any grand plans?
<Flannel> Socceroos: sometimes.  Right now it's mostly specific projects.  The LoCos do a good deal of the "front line" marketing.
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> by marketing, you mean grass-roots kind of thing
<Flannel> Socceroos: Not necessarily out of policy, but just because that's how its been going.
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> does the Ubuntu Marketing team have a stance on media advertising? Such as TV, Internet, Newspapers?
<Flannel> Socceroos: the mailing list is probably a better place for that question.  IRC activity depends on what timezone, etc.  But you'll get plenty of response via email
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> Thanks for you help Flannel.
<meoblast001> Flannel: how is spread ubuntu comming?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-22
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> WOOT I JUST MESSAGED EVERY CHANNEL
<meoblast001> sorry... i did not expect that
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-25
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN issue #126 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue126
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-27
<Javier6> Hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-29
<quesh-i> http://www.ted.com/registration/apply
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-30
<borix> does anyone know where i can get Ubuntu brochures containing graphics, such as logos, etc.?
<Flannel> borix: you're looking for the logos?
<borix> well, I just joined the marketing team. I got this bunch of friends who are quite skeptical abount Linux (and the funny thing is the reason why they are such - they don't know the philosophy of open source along with the power of Linux)
<borix> and therefore
<borix> I am intending to design this brochure to aim at them
<borix> and at other circles in general
<borix> so I was looking for PDF files that are as brochures, wherein general properties of Ubuntu Linux are stated along with graphics, etc.
<borix> but yes
<borix> even logos would be fine
<borix> I can search the net for simple logos, but sth coming from the ubuntu community would be better I guess...
<borix> So, Flannel, what would you suggest?
<Flannel> logos are traditionally like the ubuntu icon and such.  But it sounds like you're looking more for things like screenshots?
<Flannel> Or just [heres an icon that you can focus on to break up the text that's relevant to the paragraphs]?
<borix> yeah, something that is appealing to the "skeptical"...
<borix> i mean, anything the marketing team would consider an appealing structure
<Flannel> Check out Spread Ubuntu: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/  and the old repository of stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing (which has some official flyers, CD cover artwork, etc), there's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official which has the Ubuntu logo
<Flannel> If you want logos for software projects and things, wikimedia is a good source of that in svg form, google, or its usually linked from wikipedia
<borix> thanks! that's great!
<Flannel> I can't think of anything else in general, but be sure to ask
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-31
<borix> yep, that's exactly what I was looking for
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue178
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-26
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-27
 * Linden940 is back (gone 23:32:33)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-29
<hakimsheriff> hey people
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-01-25
<alo21> Hi everybody
<alo21> Can someone tell me if ubuntu feedback project will star?
<alo21> start*
<alo21> jalrnc_: Hi
<alo21> LjL: hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-01-24
<dksingh> %n
<dksingh> %n
<dksingh> whoops i dont know how to properly use this i guess
